# Rusting and Melting Petco Silk Plants!!



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Well, today i was cleaning my "Petco Silk Ribbon Plant" and my "Petco Anubias Betta Plant" that i have had sitting in my unused tank for a week now.

First i cleaned the *"Petco Silk Ribbon Plant"*. When I looked at the bottom there was Rust where the plant connects to the base! I couldn't belive it. I knew the plant was bendable but i had no idea that there was Metal Wire exposed to my bettas water or that the wire was totally covered with rust! I did a little experiment and decided to cut the plant in half and to take the plastic off the wire. The Whole Wire was covered in rust. Every last inch of it. I threw the plant away and I will not be buying it again!!










Next, I went to pick up the*"Petco Anubias Betta Plant"*. As soon as i touched it, it completely fell apart! I saw a post a while back talking about how this plant had "Melted" and that it had been leaching stuff in the water. I didn't do anything about it cause i thought that it was just a freak accident. Well it wasn't! When i took the plant out of the water to get a closer look, the plant looked like the stuff holding it to the base really had melted! It was crazy! It looked like someone put a match to the whole base of the plant. I threw this away as well.










It looks like I'm going to have to find a different brand of silk plants to buy! *Has anyone else had this happen? *

Just a quick question... I know that Rust is bad for fish. But, can anyone explain why?


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Yikes...I have three Petco silk plants in my tanks, but I haven't experienced any of these problems. Mine don't seem to contain metal either...just plastic, fabric. and a rock-type sinker bottom. Only thing I dislike about them is that one of them is only about two months old and seems to be fraying horribly. I'll definitely be watching them carefully after reading this though, and avoid purchasing those plants!


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Is the plant that's fraying the one thats really leafy and is green with black dots? The "Petco Silk Lotus" plant?


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Nope it has long, broad leaves and is an orangey-red and green. Not sure what the name of it is. My brother has some in his tank that have black dots, but I don't think they're the lotus plants. They don't seem to be having any issues aside from growing some wierd brown scum. I think that has to do more with tank care though. xP


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

None of my fake plants have metal in them, at all, because I'm worried about rust. Not have i used petco plants..but only because petco is way out of the way for me to go to. 
I've never had an issue the petsmart fake plants or the few i occasionally find at the dollar store. But my bettas' favorite is a silk plant chain my mom got to decorate for her wedding. I took them after and soaked and washed them and originally they were in my pond but now it's in my tanks and they LOVE swimming through it and hiding in it. If you can find some like that without metal in it you and do alot with it. wad it into a ball in the corner, or line the walls of the tank, or cover a divider. >< Anywho, hope you have better luck and i'm glad there were no fish in there.


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

@Badjer - Well, i have never seen any brown scum. So I guess im good there!

@Bambi -I had NO idea that the one that rusted was metal. Next time buy a fake plant I will make sure there is no way it can rust. I have seen other people use those decorative plants and they look really cool! I may have to go check them out! Thank you, I'm glad my betta wasn't in there either!


----------



## Jodah (Nov 15, 2011)

I know that was part of my cloudy water issues I had a while back. I think it was the larger "Anubias" that the leaves started fraying on me. mind you thi was after a mere week in the water. I also noticed that when i took the 5.5g down, and rinsed the snot out of the 3 silk plants I had, that they were just like the "anubias" and the leaves started fraying. I'm never gonna get silk plants from petco again. It's either soft plastic, or live plants. (live being the preferred of the two)


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

I think I am going to get the Soft Plastic ones next time I go. Live plants scare me...


----------



## gbose (Dec 2, 2010)

*Live Plants!!*

Let me suggest a low-maintenance live plant. Something like Anubia or Java Fern. Or -- if you have something in there to attach it to -- some Java Moss.

These are low-maintenance 'plant and forget' guys.... and guaranteed not to rust! and they'll help keep your water clean!


GB


----------



## Jodah (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh if i got planted, i'm doing the whole shebang. I'm basically bashing my brains in with how much research I'm doing on NPT's.


----------

